# Boas > General Boas >  Just put a deposit down on a BRB, progression thread!

## spazhime

I just put a deposit down on this beautiful little lady, and will be getting her in a few weeks time  :Smile:  Until then, please enjoy these two pics I have of her!


Bred and photographed by Ike Lightener at Ike's exotics and aquatics on facebook  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (09-26-2015),_BWB_ (10-24-2015)

----------


## serpenttongues

Pretty lady! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tsanford

Her pattern is so clean! Great girl! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk

----------


## friendlynoodles

She looks beautiful, congrats OP  :Very Happy:

----------


## Reinz

Congrats on your gorgeous girl!

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!  :Smile:  I will post more pics soon, I'll ask for some from the breeder when I make the next payment. I am hoping to have her shipped here by the 22nd, so it doesn't get too cold!

----------


## spazhime

Here she is! She came in today at an itty bitty 34g  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (09-26-2015),_GoingPostal_ (10-24-2015),_Kam_ (11-20-2019),_Ronniex2_ (09-20-2018),_Spicey_ (02-24-2020)

----------


## spazhime

She loves her water bowl  :Smile:  Glad to see her settling in so nicely!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (09-26-2015),_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## spazhime

She has eaten twice for me now, and is going in to shed!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (09-26-2015),FluppleWott (10-02-2015),_Kam_ (11-20-2019),_Ronniex2_ (09-20-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Very happy right now! With baby rainbow boas needing 100% humidity all the time I was thinking that the shed would be in pieces for the first time, but my husbandry is spot on and it came off in once piece! Very proud  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (09-26-2015),FluppleWott (10-02-2015),_Kam_ (11-20-2019),Michelle-07 (10-12-2018),_Ronniex2_ (09-20-2018)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

What a beautiful girl! She's so cute  :Smile:  I'm glad she's doing so well. Keep us updated!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!! She's so precious  :Smile:

----------

_Kam_ (11-20-2019),_Reinz_ (09-30-2015)

----------


## spazhime

So I was thinking of putting a water feature in her adult cage when it's made, but I wanted to be sure she would actually make use of it at swim. So I decided to see if she liked swimming. Turns out she adores water! I put a rag in the tub with her and made sure she knew it was there, but she wanted to stay in the water and swim around! She wasn't stressed by it at all, there was no thrashing, no trying to escape, to frantic movement, just nice slow swimming  :Smile:  It was really cool to see! Also, I was also made aware that the tub probably isn't a good place to let her swim(soap scum and all that), so I will be getting a kiddy pool for her to swim in soon  :Smile:

----------

C.Marie (12-07-2017),_Kam_ (11-20-2019),_Reinz_ (09-30-2015)

----------


## Reinz

I love her coloring and markings!  Very pretty.

----------

FluppleWott (10-02-2015)

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

I wish I could capture her iridescence better on camera  :Razz:

----------

_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## spazhime

Her colors are coming in really nicely!

----------

_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## spazhime

She shed again, and man I am loving the way she is coloring up!  :Smile:

----------

_Kam_ (11-20-2019),_Reinz_ (10-24-2015)

----------


## Reinz

Looking spectacular!

----------


## cristacake

She looks great!

----------


## GoingPostal

She's very pretty!  Btw, I let my snakes play in my bathtub and have seen many tub shots from others, I just clean it out before and after.  It is really cool seeing them swim around, we have a kiddy pool outside for my dogs in the summer but I've only put one snake in that so far.

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!  :Smile:  Yeah she really enjoys swimming, it's so fun to watch. She also likes to steal hair bands  :Razz:

----------

_Kam_ (11-20-2019),_Lady mkrj58_ (03-02-2016)

----------


## spazhime

So today was the last day in her month and a half of having paper towels, I always do that with new snakes so I can take a good look at their poop to make sure it's healthy, and make sure they don't have mites. She is clean, and has now been given peat moss, ground up into dirt like substance  :Smile:  She loves it!

----------

_BWB_ (10-27-2015),_cristacake_ (11-03-2015),_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## BWB

She is such a beautiful snake. I was at a local show on the weekend and there were a few BRB's there. A female (3 or 4 year old, that they wanted $250 for), a two year old male that I could have bought for $180 (damn, I thought too long and the two of them sold so I missed out!) and two male babies. They were so cute and I thought about one of them but didn't have a spare $300 to get one. But I'm still looking around and have one of the people that I met at the show looking for me.

----------


## CloudtheBoa

She really did come to you as tiny thing!  Sometimes they're just born really tiny, but she's a cutie.  :Smile:   Already showing some really nice colors in those latest photos.

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! I got this girl from Ike's Exotics on Aquatics and he actually has quite a few available still! Look him up on facebook, he's an awesome guy with beautiful snakes  :Smile:  She really is itty bitty, she's so cute!

----------


## spazhime

She's nearly doubled her weight in the two months I've had her! I also put her in the container she came in for fun  :Razz:

----------

_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## spazhime

Her color gets better and better every day  :Smile:  And, soon she won't be able to fit in the palm of my hand anymore!

----------

_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## spazhime

She tangled herself up yesterday  :Razz:

----------

_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## spazhime

It is insanely hard to catch the rainbows on camera. I put a flashlight light on her in the first one and you can see some, then used sunlight in the second one but you cant really see any. It should work better when shes older and bigger  :Razz:

----------

_Kam_ (11-20-2019),_ratchet_ (11-17-2015)

----------


## ratchet

They never grow fast enough when they are little and then when they are older and bigger, you look back and wish you could hold them as a little worm again for a second, haha. She looks good!! Looks like she's putting on a little bit of weight, not so noodle-like anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Ah I know that feeling! All my tiny noodle snakes (except Navi, haha) are big adult snakes now! But she is growing so fast  :Smile:  And is coloring up real fast too!

----------

_GoingPostal_ (11-26-2015),_Kam_ (11-20-2019),_Lady mkrj58_ (02-16-2016)

----------


## spazhime

She shed again, and is coloring up very nicely!

----------

_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## spazhime

She's doubled in size now, and just keeps growing  :Smile:

----------

_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## spazhime

She enjoys my flower crown  :Razz:

----------

_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## spazhime

Her colors just keep improving  :Smile:

----------

_Kam_ (11-20-2019),_Lady mkrj58_ (02-16-2016),M.P.C (01-19-2016)

----------


## M.P.C

That last picture is perfect, gorgeous little thing.

----------

_Lady mkrj58_ (02-16-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! It shouldn't be long before she goes in to shed again  :Smile:

----------

_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## spazhime

She just shed and is looking good!

----------

_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## DellaF

She really is pretty! Thank you for sharing her growth. I love looking at snake photos :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Very Happy:  I like to make progression threads because a lot of the time we only see hatchling/neonate pictures and adult pictures, I never see any in between ones. So it's fun to show the growth  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Got some nice outdoor photos today :3

----------

_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Very nice  play Jim what more could she ask for . I think you have spoiled her...lol I would like one someday.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

She is very spoiled  :Wink:  She looooves climbing! 
So she also has this tiny little sideways heart marking on her neck, so in honor of Valentines day I tried to get a clear photo of it  :Smile:

----------

_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## Herpo

So beautiful, incredible animals aren't they?

----------


## Zincubus

I've been offered a beaut hatching BRB morph , a high red  with a very light background which appeals  to me .
It's three times the usual cost but still  lot cheaper than the Hypo BRBs which are sadly still out of my price range .
Still deciding wether to get it or wait a while longer and keep saving for a Hypo . ...

Decisions   Decisions ,

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I agree, they are amazing  :Smile:  
Making decisions like that are always hard. I usually think in terms of the future, if you plan on breeding I would go for the hypo and just wait till you have the money  :Smile:

----------


## piedlover79

Looking good!  Stunning creature!

----------


## Lady mkrj58

That is a Beautiful Boa 
 
Sent from my SGH-T999

----------


## Zincubus

> Thank you! I agree, they are amazing  
> Making decisions like that are always hard. I usually think in terms of the future, if you plan on breeding I would go for the hypo and just wait till you have the money


Na , I have no interest in breeding snakes just like them as display / handling snakes .

----------


## Lady mkrj58

I can see a Rainbow Boa moving in next month the more I look at your baby the more I love it. I need to stop looking at pictures.

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------


## spazhime

I know the feeling, that's how I ended up getting her  :Razz:  Too many pictures, haha. 
She had some exercise today  :Smile:

----------

_Kam_ (11-20-2019),Zincubus (02-23-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Shy baby  :Smile:

----------

_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## Lady mkrj58

How Is Miss Personality doing ? She is beautiful onside and out..


Sent from my SGH-T999

----------


## spazhime

She is doing wonderfully thank you!  :Smile:  She's such a doll <3

----------

_cristacake_ (04-07-2016),_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## spazhime

Two weeks later and she finally sheds! Looks like her adolescent colors are coming in  :Smile:

----------

_cristacake_ (05-06-2016),_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## spazhime

Got some natural lighting photos <3

----------

_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## spazhime

She's growing so quickly <3

----------

_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## spazhime

Some close ups  :Smile:

----------

_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## spazhime

So I live in AZ, and yesterday our cooler broke. While it was being fixed, the house heated up like crazy. So I took Navi out and gave her a swim in some nice cool water  :Smile:

----------

_cristacake_ (05-06-2016),_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## Fraido

Rainbow boas are so pretty.. though I will admit their pattern very frequently makes me feel a little obsessive compulsive.. haha. Your girl is gorgeous.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Haha I can understand why, their pattern can be incredibly uneven  :Razz:  That's part of why I love them so much though  :Smile:  
I captured a few more photos that just needed to be watermarked, she seemed to enjoy the swim

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-31-2016),_cristacake_ (05-06-2016),Eavlynn (05-22-2016),_Fraido_ (05-04-2016),_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## spazhime

She shed last night and is lookin great <3

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-31-2016),Eavlynn (05-22-2016),_Fraido_ (05-22-2016),_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## spazhime

So here's a color change and growth comparison with one of the first pictures I got of her  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-31-2016),_Fraido_ (05-30-2016),_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## spazhime

She is just crazy gorgeous I swear!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-31-2016),_Fraido_ (05-31-2016),_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## Fraido

Well taken care of rainbows are so beautiful.  :Smile: 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Aren't they?  :Smile:  
She took a lovely stroll outside today!

----------

Fazer72110 (06-15-2016),_Fraido_ (06-15-2016),_Kam_ (11-20-2019),Terminal (06-16-2016)

----------


## spazhime

She shed last night and is looking wonderful!

----------

_Fraido_ (07-01-2016),_Kam_ (11-20-2019),Terminal (07-01-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Some more outdoor photos today  :Smile:

----------

_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## Fraido

Outdoor photos are the best, she's so beautiful.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------

Arlton (06-13-2019)

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I agree  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

I love how red she is getting  :Smile:

----------

_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## Ginvbch

Wow!  I'm in love!  :Bowdown:

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Your BRB is gorgeous spaz. I like the more reddish BRBs.

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! She is a lovely specimen  :Smile:  
She is also adorable  :Razz:

----------

_Fraido_ (07-29-2016),_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## spazhime

Got some more good pictures today  :Smile:  She's growing so fast!

(This last one is a really good example of forced perspective, shes only about 3.5 feet long and looks almost 5 ft in this photo)

----------

_Fraido_ (08-15-2016),_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## Eavlynn

I remember when you first started this thread. She was so tiny! I can't believe how big she's gotten haha. She's beautiful!

----------


## spazhime

She was soooo small when I got her, haha. I can't believe how much she's grown!

----------

Eavlynn (09-05-2016),_Fraido_ (09-05-2016),_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## spazhime

Navi got an upgrade, with a pool!  :Razz:

----------

_Fraido_ (09-16-2016),_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## spazhime

She was showing off her white walls today <3

----------

Eavlynn (09-23-2016),_Fraido_ (09-23-2016),jbzapanda (09-23-2016),_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## spazhime

She took one last trip outside before the cold sets in for Autumn  :Smile:

----------

_BWB_ (10-12-2016),Eavlynn (10-11-2016),_Fraido_ (10-11-2016),_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## BWB

I picked up a young, male, three weeks ago. The previous owner had his hands full - lots of animals and not a lot of time so I assisted by taking the guy off his hands (been wanting one for a long time). I was told that he was difficult to handle but that is not the case. He is fast and moves so much more than my BP, boa or Jungle Carpet - you have to really keep an eye (and hands) on him. I also have found that 4 is the ideal number of snakes (for me) as that many seems to keep me busy, feeding, cleaning, changing water and, the best part, handling.

----------


## spazhime

Thats awesome, congrats!  :Smile: 
So one of the perks of staying up till 3AM is getting to see Navi's lovely whitewalling <3

----------

_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## spazhime

A single pic update, but a very nice capture of her colors  :Smile:

----------

_cristacake_ (11-10-2016),Eavlynn (11-10-2016),_Kam_ (11-20-2019),_kxr_ (12-08-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Navi shed last night! Lookin good  :Smile:

----------

Eavlynn (12-09-2016),_Fraido_ (12-08-2016),_Kam_ (11-20-2019),_Reinz_ (12-08-2016)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Navi is looking great Spaz!

----------


## Reinz

Wow, what a Knockout!  :Winner:

----------


## kxr

I'm super jealous! Rainbows are so awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Fraido

She's looking fabulous!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! She is coloring up very nicely, I am incredibly happy with her  :Very Happy:

----------


## Zincubus

That's a beautiful , presumably,  'normal' BRB !?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Very Happy:  She is from a line of high red 'wild type' brbs, and is proving to be an excellent specimen!  :Smile:

----------

_BR8080_ (12-26-2016),_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## BR8080

Sure is a beautiful snake.  :Surprised: 

This thread actually peeked my interest in a BRB, so thank you for posting.

I stopped by the reptile shop today and spoke with the guy there (very knowledgable, tons of experience) and the only BRB he has from a local breeder was very dark, too dark for my liking.  I LOVE the coloring on yours, I'll keep looking.

Can't wait to see more in the future.

----------


## Zincubus

There are some Hi Reds and Hi Orange BRBs in (sunny)  England ( joke ) but they're at least double the price of normal darker BRBs  :Sad:

----------


## artgecko

Nice BRB!  I have one that I picked up from a reptile show for a crazy price and she is a pretty good looking normal too.  I'd love to have a high red from Rainbows R Us though... Or a hypo..the hypos are fantastic!

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Very Beautiful I still want one of these.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! I got this girl from Ike's Exotics and Aquatics on facebook, I 100% recommend him! 
Here's a few more pictures. She just gets more and more red!

----------

_BR8080_ (01-13-2017),_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## spazhime

I got her set up in a really nice cage with a waterfall! Here's a video, and some still pics  :Smile:

----------

_BR8080_ (01-13-2017),Eavlynn (01-12-2017),_Kam_ (11-20-2019),_redshepherd_ (01-22-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

> I got her set up in a really nice cage with a waterfall! Here's a video, and some still pics


That's a great setup . How many BRBs have their own waterfall !?!?   :Smile: 

I'd love to try that idea and layout in a glass viv to get the benefits of a side view ... That's the only issue I have with RUBS as just about every snake I've ever seen looks far better from the side

----------


## OneEyedFox

You can really see the rainbow when she's in the sun. Beautiful girl.

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! Navi is loving her new enclosure, and now weighs in at 366g  :Smile:

----------

_BR8080_ (01-18-2017),_BWB_ (01-24-2017),_Kam_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## Slither Seeker

great thread!  looked back through every page and reminded me so much of my daughters BRB, Ruby Sparkles.  we got here two years ago as a little pinky thin wiggler as well.  She's now 4'+ and getting girthey.  I love BRB's, they are amazing.  I think the way they start out nippy when young turns people away even though with good car and handling ours has been wonderful.

----------


## spazhime

BRBs are definitely one of my favorite snakes! 
Because of all the stress from the inaguration yesterday, I decided to give Navi some relaxation time. Lol

----------

_BR8080_ (01-23-2017)

----------


## cletus

Really pretty snake!

----------


## redshepherd

I didn't see her new enclosure pics until today! I love it!!

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!  :Very Happy:  I Caught Navi in her water today! I opened it up and she was on her waterfall, then after I took the first pic she fell in, hahaha. The flash also washes out her colors  :Razz:

----------

_BR8080_ (01-24-2017)

----------


## spazhime

She should be going in to shed soon!

----------

_BR8080_ (02-01-2017),_cletus_ (02-01-2017),_Spicey_ (02-24-2020)

----------


## cletus

Wow she has grown!   The pics you just posted of you holding her really show off the size!   Very nice!

----------


## spazhime

She really has! It's crazy to see the difference. 
Also one of the pics above was edited to try and remove some corruption from the file, I redid it and this one looks much better:

----------

_BR8080_ (02-04-2017),_cletus_ (02-01-2017)

----------


## BoaVida

She is gorgeous!  I LOVE the waterfall!  I have a two and half year old BRB and would like to make a waterfall set up for her in her enclosure. Did you put that together yourself or was it a kit that can purchased?  I would love some details on doing something similar.

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  It was actually a DIY that my husband did, I keep trying to get him to make a how to for it but he hasn't yet  :Razz: 
So I was able to get some nice pics without flash today, to show off how dark she actually looks. Flash usually turns her orange!

----------


## Bassball Fever

Awesome pictures!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! She is going into shed again and I couldn't resist a couple pics of her blue phase :3

----------

silverbill (02-12-2017)

----------


## cletus

Wow.  They really go blue!!

----------


## Zincubus

Have you got any nighttime pics where they get lighter and even white on their sides ??  Just to show the difference ..

----------


## spazhime

Indeed I do! Here are a couple from a few months back  :Smile:

----------

Zincubus (02-13-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

> Indeed I do! Here are a couple from a few months back


Amazing aren't they  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

So this is crazy, she shed and is now a bright orange instead of a darker red o.o

----------


## Craiga 01453

Awesome pics!! Thanks for sharing.  The color contrast is amazing, and WOW do they go into blue!!

----------


## cletus

Beautiful snake!

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! Yeah she has excellent contrast on her colors. She is my pride and joy <3

----------


## spazhime

Posed her in a large black hide box  :Razz:

----------

_BR8080_ (03-15-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (02-26-2017)

----------


## Bassball Fever

Absolutely beautiful.

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I have noticed that her face has matured quite a bit, which is an odd thing to notice in a snake. Lol

----------

_BR8080_ (03-15-2017),WintersSerpentine (03-13-2017)

----------


## WintersSerpentine

Wow!! Navi is becoming a super beautiful beast! I see what you mean about her face maturing, her head definitely grew quite a bit. I giggled looking at the before and after pictures. We just got a BRB hatchling... they're such goofy looking hatchies.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I've loved watching her grow  :Smile:  
Its finally warm enough for outdoor pictures!

----------

_BR8080_ (03-15-2017),_jmcrook_ (03-14-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Happy St Patties day!

----------

_BR8080_ (03-23-2017),_cletus_ (03-18-2017)

----------


## cletus

Cute pictures.  Hopefully she didn't drink as much stout as I did tonight.  lol

----------


## spazhime

Lol thank you! Luckily Navi can hold her drinks  :Wink:  Hahaha

I found her old container that she was shipped to me in, so I figured I would do some side by side comparisons of her and the old shipping container  :Razz:

----------

_BR8080_ (03-23-2017),_cletus_ (03-21-2017)

----------


## cletus

She is getting big!

----------


## spazhime

She really is!

----------

_Fraido_ (04-05-2017)

----------


## Fraido

Something about a BRBs face I find really intimidating... haha

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

> Something about a BRBs face I find really intimidating... haha
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


Their sheer strength always surprises me

----------


## spazhime

I just think they are pretty  :Razz:  I think we all have that one species that intimidates us, just even a little bit lol. 
Got some more good pics today  :Smile:

----------

_BR8080_ (04-18-2017)

----------


## BR8080

:Surprised:   Just stunning!!!!  You got yourself a great specimen there.  Who was the breeder?

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  I got her from Ike's Exotics and Aquatics, hes on facebook and is expecting more babies soon as well!
We were also able to go take a short trip outside today  :Smile:  (In my own enclosed backyard of course)

----------


## spazhime

Another fresh shed from this girl <3

----------

_BR8080_ (05-04-2017)

----------


## BR8080

Just stunning - congrats.

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  Got a few more outdoor ones today!

----------

_BR8080_ (05-06-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Some more because she is just beautiful:




And a bonus picture! Ignore the ugly colors, my camera didnt have time to accommodate for the light. She wanted to sniff my hand so bad, she followed it straight up. Haha

----------


## spazhime

Stayed up late to capture her white walls!

----------

_BR8080_ (06-10-2017)

----------


## spazhime

She's so dark during the day!

----------


## L.West

Beautiful snake you have.  Have you seen any of the nippyness that is so often associated with BRB's??  Why is it that they have that reputation - what causes that to happen.

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  So the general nippyness can come from their feeding response. BRBs are always ready to eat, and babies when startled will immediately think food and strike. I noticed with her, I have 'tap trained' her. When I feed her, I use the tongs to tap on her cage. It wakes her up and she is immediately in food mode. When I open the cage without tapping she remains in her hide, with no signs of wanting food  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Note to self: No more black backgrounds, her colors are way off in some of these. Lol

----------


## cletus

Very nice.   I've really enjoyed this thread.  It's cool to see the progress over the months.   really cool!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  Its crazy to think I've had her for almost two years now.

----------

_BR8080_ (07-14-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Fresh shed!

----------

_BR8080_ (07-14-2017)

----------


## RickyNY

What a beautiful boa, is definitely my favorite now. Too bad they require 95% humidity when young. I don't think I am experienced enough to be consistent with that. Otherwise I would love to have one. How big does male and females get to be when adult? How's their temperament? Thanks

----------


## spazhime

Females average about 6-7 feet, males at 5-6. Babies can be a bit nippy but they mellow out with regular gentle handling  :Smile:  Yeah I don't recommend them as beginner snakes. The best way to keep them while they are young is in large tupperware, which holds the humidity in well. Adult cages are often times custom built  :Smile:  
I took her outside for some fresh air today before it got too warm  :Smile:

----------

_BR8080_ (08-13-2017)

----------


## spazhime

And just some more here because I love her  :Smile:

----------

_BR8080_ (08-13-2017),KayLynn (08-31-2017)

----------


## spazhime

More outdoor ones!

----------

_BR8080_ (08-13-2017)

----------


## spazhime

A fresh shed from this lady!

----------

KayLynn (08-31-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (08-31-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

DAT IRIDESCENCE THO

----------


## KayLynn

Fantastic snake! I really, really want a BRB. I always have! Gonna sit on the idea for a while and do some homework, though. Maybe as a Christmas present to myself  :Wink: 


Really though, absolutely gorgeous!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aerries

> Very happy right now! With baby rainbow boas needing 100% humidity all the time I was thinking that the shed would be in pieces for the first time, but my husbandry is spot on and it came off in once piece! Very proud


Holy hell they need 100% humidity?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

I've been in contact with Ike and think I may have a high red male picked out....very exited.

What do you house yours in? (sorry if I missed it in the thread) - Ike suggested a T8 would be fine as they burrow more than climb as adults.

Thanks.

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! Yep, neonates need 100% humidity, or close to it. Otherwise they will dry up quickly! 
	And she is currently in a christmas tree bin, you can see photos of it a few pages back  :Smile:  
	Some more pictures because yes  :Very Happy:

----------

_Prognathodon_ (09-07-2017)

----------


## BR8080

Ohhhh that's right...with the water fall....how could I forget.

----------


## spazhime

Yep! It'll remain her cage for quite a while, its very roomy  :Razz: 
She chilled on the couch with me while I watched Tv the other day!

----------

_cletus_ (09-22-2017)

----------


## cletus

Nice pics!   She is getting big!

----------


## spazhime

She really is! And her colors after a shed still wow me!  :Smile:

----------

_BR8080_ (10-11-2017)

----------


## MmmBanana

Woooooooow she is pretty! I hope to have a BRB one day!

- - - Updated - - -

Woooooooow she is pretty! I hope to have a BRB one day!

----------


## cba191

I just did the same. Last week. He/she will be ready in a couple weeks. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! And congrats on your new BRB cba191!  :Smile:  
So, as a reminder to myself, do not handle Navi after handling rats unless my hands are washed  :Razz:  Hahahaha






She is too pretty to be mad at though  :Razz:

----------


## BR8080

She's looking great!!!

I should be getting mine from Ike next week or the week after (AP should be delivering the enclosures next week or definitely the week after).

----------

cba191 (10-19-2017)

----------


## cba191

> She's looking great!!!
> 
> I should be getting mine from Ike next week or the week after (AP should be delivering the enclosures next week or definitely the week after).


I ordered an AP 2 weeks ago. Just 8-10 more. Until then, I've got a 127qt tub with a couple hides. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Nice  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## spazhime

Thanks y'all! She had her whitewalls on for this last photo session  :Razz:

----------


## Aerries

> Thanks y'all! She had her whitewalls on for this last photo session


Gorgeous Ive been really thinking about a BRB lately...hubby said no hahahah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Got some lovely outdoor pics today! She won't hold still for the life of her though haha

----------


## spazhime

Shes so pretty! I think she's about to go into shed  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Blueeeee~

----------


## spazhime

And she shed!  :Smile:

----------

_Ashleigh91_ (12-06-2017),Craiga 01453 (12-24-2017),_hilabeans_ (12-06-2017),_jmcrook_ (12-06-2017)

----------


## hilabeans

Good heavens!  That iridescence is spectacular.

----------


## artgecko

Very nice pics!  I can't get my BRB to hold still for photos lol.

----------


## Zincubus

> Very nice pics!  I can't get my BRB to hold still for photos lol.


Now ....  a pro photographer gave me a tip that usually works - even for squirmy snakes !!

Simply place them down where you want them to stay and cover with a box or bowl or something dark - keep it there for a couple of minutes  , set the camera up for the shot ( maybe on a tripod ) and low and behold when you remove the cover the snake USUALLY remains motionless for at least a few seconds sometimes minutes !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## artgecko

> Now ....  a pro photographer gave me a tip that usually works - even for squirmy snakes !!
> 
> Simply place them down where you want them to stay and cover with a box or bowl or something dark - keep it there for a couple of minutes  , set the camera up for the shot ( maybe on a tripod ) and low and behold when you remove the cover the snake USUALLY remains motionless for at least a few seconds sometimes minutes !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for the tip!  I will try that the next time I attempt taking pics.  My BPs do ok, but my boas and BRB won't hold still for anything I've tried, but your tip may work on them.  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

I use a similar trick, but I use their hides!  :Smile:  For all my photo shoots where I want to capture the whole body I take one of their hides and put it where I want them, let them go in and let them chill for a few minutes. I can usually get a few good photos that way. 
Also, this girl looks so smug after spilling water everywhere! And don't worry, only part of the enclosure has paper towels, the rest is moss  :Smile:

----------

_Godzilla78_ (12-23-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Got a lightbox, prepare for more excellent quality photos!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Zincubus

Remember to take  some daytime pix and some nighttime ones to highlight the difference !!  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## spazhime

Will do next time I get the chance!  :Smile:  
I got some excellent close ups yesterday

----------

_hilabeans_ (01-02-2018),_Prognathodon_ (01-03-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

What a pretty girl!!  Great photos!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  If there were snake shows like there are dog shows, her show name would be "Red Velvet"  :Razz:

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (01-21-2018),_richardhind1972_ (01-22-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

What a great looking boa ,great colour on her ,I love how iridescent they are which is do hard to catch on camera sometimes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  Yeah its super tough to catch on camera, its frustrating haha. 
Got a couple more, UVB bulbs make excellent light sources  :Razz:

----------

_richardhind1972_ (01-26-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Very nice indeed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PiperPython

Gorgeousssss and awesome photos!

----------


## spazhime

Thanks y'all! She is even gorgeous in shed  :Very Happy:

----------


## richardhind1972

Definitely in blue then 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Aaaand fresh shed! She always impresses me with her after shed colors tbh

----------

_Prognathodon_ (02-08-2018),_richardhind1972_ (02-07-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

That iridescence is just so cool against her orange circles ,stunning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I adore her colors.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (02-24-2018)

----------


## krampvs

What a gorgeous animal.. thank you for sharing!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:

----------

_Prognathodon_ (03-06-2018)

----------


## spazhime

I love this time of year, because my skylights put little squares of light on the floor that make for fairly dramatic shots  :Razz:

----------

_richardhind1972_ (03-22-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Lovely girl!

----------

_Aerries_ (03-22-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (03-22-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-22-2018),_richardhind1972_ (03-22-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Very nice indeed .
just so iridescent, looks amazing with them dark circles against the red


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hilabeans

Drool...one day...one day...

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-22-2018)

----------


## spazhime

These aren't a super good example of her colors for some reason? But here's some outdoor photos in my nasty dead yellow grass  :Razz:

----------

_BR8080_ (04-12-2018),_hilabeans_ (04-11-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-11-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great pics, really shows of the iridescence, thought they was taken on a bale of straw,lol, 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks! Haha yeah my grass is still dead  :Razz:  
Got some good ones today!

----------


## silverbill

I love how the colour on the face gives the illusion of sharp teeth

----------


## spazhime

I never really noticed, but you're right! It totally does  :Surprised:  haha.
Got some more lovely pictures, this time in the sunspot in my livingroom from our skylight.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (05-12-2018)

----------


## spazhime

So I discovered that pictures in the shade capture her colors incredibly well!

----------

_Avsha531_ (05-24-2018),_hilabeans_ (05-24-2018),_Prognathodon_ (05-25-2018)

----------


## Phillydubs

Wow!!! She is ahhhhhhmazing

----------


## Mstuppiello921

Incredible pictures! And amazing animal! What camera r you using? Ive been looking to pick one up for pics of my girl.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Prognathodon

Gorgeous!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! I am using a fujifilm s1500 10.0 megapixel  :Smile: 
Here are some indoor shots of her, with her whitewalls up!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-15-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great pics,her markings are outstanding

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! Finally got some more nice outdoor photos  :Smile:

----------

_Avsha531_ (08-02-2018),_Dianne_ (10-08-2018),_Phillydubs_ (08-02-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-03-2018),_Ronniex2_ (09-20-2018)

----------


## Phillydubs

Wow!

now thats one impressive looking animal

----------


## richardhind1972

Thats one impressive rainbow ,such an Amazing red


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! I am sooo so happy with her honestly <3
I got some light box pictures this time around!

----------

_Dianne_ (10-08-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-27-2018),_Ronniex2_ (09-20-2018),_Starscream_ (08-26-2018)

----------


## Tigerhawk

Wow its so bright, thanks for sharing the pictures. :Very Happy:

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  
Got a fresh shed out of her last night!

----------

_Dianne_ (10-08-2018),_Ronniex2_ (09-20-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

Looks so amazing. Wish I had room in my collection for a rainbow boa.

----------


## Ronniex2

She isAMAZING!!!  :Razz:  Gotta love that sick iridescence on them Bow Boas, I cant wait toget me 1!! It wouldve been my 1st but I went with my BEL instead... thisthread is making me regret it lol.. (not really, as I will get 1 eventually :Trophy: )

----------


## spazhime

Thank's y'all! She is really lovely honestly <3

----------

_Dianne_ (10-08-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Man its crazy how big she is now, compared to when I first got her!

----------

_Dianne_ (11-02-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-02-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Such a fantastic colour and that iridescense is just amazing

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Justin83

Very nice brb... So red.

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! I got some awesome shots of her recently  :Smile:

----------

_MR Snakes_ (12-29-2018),_richardhind1972_ (12-06-2018),_RickyNY_ (12-06-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

She's beautiful  :Bowdown:

----------


## richardhind1972

Very nice and great photos

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks y'all! I got some fantastic photos on weigh day too <3

----------


## richardhind1972

Just love the marking's and iridescense on that little stunner

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Aerries

Wow, absolutely gorgeous animal! But then again I expect nothing less from ya lol you have gorgeous animals! My hubby wont let me have one of these for some unknown reason lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Awww thank you! I do my best to purchase only the highest quality animals  :Razz:  Means a lot for you to say that!
She also recently got upgraded to a home-built enclosure! The waterfall for it came in today and will be installed soon as well  :Smile:

----------


## MR Snakes

Very unique. What kind of boa is it?

----------


## cletus

Looking good Spaz!!   She's comes along way!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I agree, she has grown so much  :Smile:  
I was playing with the settings on my camera and managed to get her colors perfect for the first time ever!

----------

Mc.mischievous7 (12-29-2018),_richardhind1972_ (12-29-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Really amazing pics,it really is so hard to capture the iridescence some times

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jbabycsx

Do they usually retain their color like this or do they change like some BPs do? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Cool thing about rainbow boas is that they actually get more colorful as they grow! She started as a very light orange baby and grew up to be bright red  :Smile:  However you have to buy quality animals for them to color up this way, if you get a baby that is brown it won't change to red, but a rusty brown color as an adult

----------

_Jbabycsx_ (12-29-2018),_richardhind1972_ (12-30-2018)

----------


## spazhime

She's calmed down after being stressed from her new enclosure now <3

----------

_cletus_ (02-01-2019),_Dianne_ (01-31-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-31-2019)

----------


## Danger noodles

Stunning snake!!

----------


## richardhind1972

Amazing colour and pics

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!
Decided to re-do the mirror pics, they turned out great!

----------


## MR Snakes

Very impressive. How big will she get?

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  They top out around 6 feet or so usually, she is well on her way!
I just had a fresh shed from her too!

----------

_cletus_ (03-17-2019),_Dianne_ (03-03-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-03-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-03-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Fantastic colour 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Dianne

Incredible color and contrast, just beautiful.

----------


## Shadowwolf

Stunning creature.

----------


## Jellybeans

Lovely

----------


## spazhime

Thanks y'all! She is getting so big too <3

----------

_Aerries_ (03-16-2019),_cletus_ (03-17-2019),_Dianne_ (03-16-2019),_jmcrook_ (03-16-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Really great photos, love her deep red colour

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Aerries

Gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MissterDog

So beautiful! and wow big boy!

----------


## spazhime

Thanks y'all!
She is actually female  :Wink:  She's a big lady!

----------

_Dianne_ (03-22-2019)

----------


## Lady mkrj58

She is one beautiful  lady,  I love these Rainbow  Boas and still have plans someday of adding one to our family... 

Sent from my TB-X704A using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! They are for sure worth it <3
So I got a new camera and I can FINALLY capture her rainbows without sacrificing photo quality!

----------

_Dianne_ (03-28-2019),JTC (04-19-2019)

----------


## spazhime

Navi is such a model!
She is also a huge diva too -.- She nyoomed away after this photoshoot and tried to shove herself under the treadmill. Brat. Hahaha

----------

_Aerries_ (04-17-2019)

----------


## spazhime

Got some nice close ups of her scales!

----------

_Aerries_ (04-17-2019),_Avsha531_ (04-18-2019)

----------


## spazhime

Navi gave me a lovely shed, and is looking fantastic!

----------

aurum (05-10-2019),_jmcrook_ (05-10-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-10-2019)

----------


## spazhime

I'm sad that I don't have room for a male honestly, she would make some awesome offspring.

----------


## spazhime

Benefits to staying up till 4 AM, getting to see Navis gorgeous whitewalls 😍

----------


## Zincubus

> Benefits to staying up till 4 AM, getting to see Navis gorgeous whitewalls


Fantastic photos !!

I wish more people knew about their nightclothes  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Dr-G

Navi is beautiful. I am on a waiting list for one currently. Trying to think of names.

I love her rich coloration.  :Snake:

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! Yeah she is a gorgeous one. <3

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-27-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Such a fantastic colour 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!
I captured her rainbows fantastically in these shots <3

----------

_RedRabbit_ (11-11-2019),_richardhind1972_ (08-09-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Really great pics she looks amazing, her colours are outstanding 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Navi is looking positively radiant today!

----------

_cletus_ (11-10-2019),_RedRabbit_ (11-11-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## cletus

She's a beauty!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I absolutely agree  :Smile:  I got some fantastic headshots of her yesterday!

----------

aurum (11-20-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Fantastic photos of that  rainbow 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! <3 
She had some amazing whitewalls going on the other night!

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-22-2020)

----------


## spazhime

Always grateful when its good temps for some proper in-sunlight photos!

----------

aurum (03-04-2020),_dakski_ (03-03-2020),_jmcrook_ (03-03-2020)

----------


## spazhime

I made a deal with Navi's breeder, and I'll be borrowing a male from him to breed to her this summer!

----------

_cletus_ (03-31-2020),_hilabeans_ (03-31-2020)

----------


## spazhime

Happy Easter!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-12-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Very nice, do you get the mini eggs free

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Lol  :Very Happy: 
Its a lovely day today!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-17-2020)

----------


## spazhime

Rainbow on a rainbow snake!  :Razz:

----------


## spazhime

Good news! We have a male on loan from Navi's breeder (Ike's exotics and aquatics) who will be bred to Navi this year! He is incredibly gorgeous, very nice orange with amazing contrast!


And also, Navi just shed!

----------

Reptile$ 4 Life (06-11-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

He's a show stopper for sure. I love BRB's. Hopefully I can get one one day.

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!
I am SO excited to get babies from these two eventually!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-14-2020)

----------


## Streller

I hate you right now but I also can't thank you enough for providing this progression thread. Once I've taken care of all I need to this Sunday morning (whoops, it's 10:20 am already) then I will be going through all 28 pages of this thread. A BRB has been on my list for years now.  :Smile:  

Out of curiosity, @spazhime what enclosure do you keep this beauty in now, if I may ask?

----------


## spazhime

Bahaha my bad  :Razz:  
And she's currently in a custom built enclosure!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-14-2020),_Streller_ (06-14-2020)

----------


## Streller

That looks really well built.  :Smile: 

I've just been messaging a few breeders asking about availability. Oh dear...

----------


## spazhime

Navi and Diego both looking fantastic ~

----------


## spazhime

Navi's lookin good!

----------


## spazhime

Cannot wait for babies from this girl!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (11-02-2020)

----------


## Lady mkrj58

I want one of these,beautiful snakes ..

Sent from my SM-T878U using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

They are a must have for any keeper! 
I love seeing Navi using her tree

----------

_dakski_ (11-02-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (11-02-2020),_richardhind1972_ (11-02-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

She has amazing colour and markings 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!
She always looks her best at about 3AM, when her whitewalls fire up <3

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-28-2020),_richardhind1972_ (11-28-2020)

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Very Beautiful 

Sent from my SM-T878U using Tapatalk

----------


## richardhind1972

Such fantastic colour and markings 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

thank you!  :Smile:  

We have a solid lock here!

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-06-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-06-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-07-2021)

----------


## nikkubus

Congrats! That red is unreal. I imagine the photos don't even remotely do her justice either, as they never do in the BRB's I've seen irl.

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!
Yeah I've adjusted the settings on my camera as much as I can to capture her true colors. We are hoping for a litter from her this year! Took her out to clean her enclosure and snap a few photos

----------


## spazhime

Navi is still doing exceedingly well! Sadly we didn't get a litter from her last year. Thinking about purchasing a male to use instead of doing loans. 
Anyways, please enjoy these photos!

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-05-2022),_dakski_ (07-06-2022),_Homebody_ (07-06-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

She's looking FANTASTIC!  I love that purplish glow (iridescence) that surrounds her.   :Bowdown:   Better luck next time with breeding.

----------

